# speedi beet v fibre beet



## kirstyhoneyb (3 April 2010)

Whats the difference between Speedi Beet and Fibre Beet?
I currently feedmy mare speedi beet but I have a voucher for some fibre beet and wondered what the difference is nutritionally. (Im feeding for weight gain)


----------



## AngieandBen (3 April 2010)

Have a read here!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=202365


----------

